# Quantum tunneling results in record transistor performance



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Quantum tunneling results in record transistor performance.



> *Controlling power consumption in mobile devices and large scale data centers is a pressing concern for the computer chip industry. Researchers from Penn State and epitaxial wafer maker IQE have created a high performance transistor that could help solve one of the vexing problems of todays MOSFET technology  reducing the power demand whether the transistors are idle or switching.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

